# Lowtech 10G Planted Sulawesi Shrimp Spheres



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

This is my latest attempt at keeping Sulawesi Shrimps alive.

Tank: Spherical ~10gallons

Light: 13W Philips Daylight CFL /w conical reflector

Water Paramter: Ceramic-Carbon Filtered Tap water (KH=6dK, GH=8dG, pH=8.5, T=28degC)

Rock: Tufa Rock Chips

Filter: Airlift (Geyser Pump) "sponge" type

Flora: Amazon Sword, Corkscrew Vals, Regular Vals, Dward Sag, Sunset Hygros, Pogostenon Stelatus, Ludwigia Repen, Limnophila, Dward Tears (MC), Crypt Wendii, Stargrass, Water Violet.

Fauna: Caridina Dennerli (Cardinal Shrimp), Neocaridina Heteropoda var. Blue Angel, Brigittae Rasboras (Chili Rasbora), Assisin Snails, Otto Cats.

Comments: Airlift is not ideal for a planted setup, but I am testing out a theory! Plants are showing sign of low nutrient and CO2.

Plans: Change airlift to impeller pending outcome of experiment, add more photos.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

kevinli1021 said:


> I'm not sure about their GTAA id however their stores are easily found online. I have salty shrimp mineral 8 but I don't know if I want to use it or not considering I already have a tank with the following parameters... (pH~8.0, GH~12, KH~7). I do not own a reverse osmosis unit and I do have crushed coral thus the GH is high. I don't know if this is safe for the shrimp. Do you think the salty mineral 8.0 has no use for me considering I'm going to use conditioned faucet water anyway?


I stopped using Salty Mineral (it's actually Salty Sulawesi Mineral 8.5) as I noticed that the water parameter KH & GH were close to Mis'ga tap water.

Given, there may be other mineral in the salt that is not in the tap water.

Mine (cardinals) are surviving with the tap water, but they are alive inspite of me, not because of me. I have had slow death with other wild sulawesi shrimps. This is probably due to the continuous tinkering I had with their setup.

I would recommend to go the RO or distilled water with the Salty Sulawesi Mix. I will go back to this approach if I ever decide to acquire other Sulawesi species that wasn't tank raised.

Check out Bigdaddyo post on Sulawesi Shrimps. He had successful raised and bred them.


----------

